# Kit Cope talks about prior engagement to Gina Carano



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

Kit Cope talks about prior engagement to Gina Carano

Okay, he talks about his recent win and his future plans, including a new MTV special, but it seems like some people are more interested in his prior relationship with Gina Carano so he sheds some light on that too. He talks about their engagement and whether or not they're real or fake. Enjoy.

*http://www.fighthype.com/videopopup.php?aid=3219*


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

hopefully by engagement, he means getting his ass beaten by her in a fight.

I can't wait until Hefner asks Carano for Playboy. No disrespect, but damn she is fine.


----------

